# now this is a muscle bike



## 37fleetwood (Aug 27, 2007)

you know how muscle cars went away for a while and now they're making what could be considered muscle cars again? well the same is true for bicycles. check this out!!!:eek: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUR0ccudlyg

Scott


----------

